# Bear management plan! please call today!!!



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

MOODMagazine said:


> Bottom line for MUCC is pretty simple: Science should determine the decisions the NRC makes. There is no science to support Option 1. So Option 2 is the only one that should be supported -- but the DNRE needs to do the study the NRC has been requesting for 7 years. Both sides need to do what they are expected to do -- the bears deserve it, the hunters deserve it.


The problem here though: What kind of science?

You can't tell me that the MUCC always sides with biological science. Hence the reason I'm not a memeber and never will be. Rhetoric and politics controls the MUCC, NRC and many other organizations and "groups" that are out there nowadays. Many can be picked at and analyzed.....and their M.O. usually surfaces rather quickly.

I really think the NRC should be abolished....the State would benefit greatly from it...........IMO.


----------



## Sudden Impact (Jul 31, 2006)

> QUOTE=MOODMagazine;3153077]Hey guys,
> 
> Just an update on this. I talked with Keith Charters today (and DNRE and other commissioners). There's a lot of history to this issue and both NRC and DNRE have to shoulder the blame for this mess. --





> but the DNRE needs to do the study *the NRC has been requesting for 7 years*. Both sides need to do what they are expected to do -- the bears deserve it, the hunters deserve it


.

Fellow Sportsmen

Sounds like someone is holding someones feet to the fire to provide some data and they're getting tired of _*requesting and waiting*_???. So why is it that because TLC is doing a privately funded study at no expense to the tax payer on "the publics bear" that reside on the TLC property and our DNRE and NRC are willing to look at their data ...........why in the h#ll is that a bad thing??? :yikes: 
Come on people, its one thing to be skeptical but TLC is getting a bad rap here for doing something thats good for the resource and all of us here as hunters and offering to share data. Your frustrations should be directed at our state agencies not TLC in my opinion. For those of you consiracy theorists, why dont you anty up and provide some funding for a state biologist to participate and validate the "bogus self interest study data" that you claim will be produced. You can never have enough data for comparison. I do believe there is some relevance here to the "white oak area" for bear populations living on private lands that are being more intesely managed for wildlife and should be compared to public lands that arent receiving that kind of management attention??
Pherhaps some good will come from all of it, I hope.


----------



## Sudden Impact (Jul 31, 2006)

swampbuck said:


> Finish your high fence and buy the animals.......Then you can manage the animals as you want. Until then they belong to us as much as you..........Hows your TB prevalance going ?


 
Swampbuck

Just for the record, for those that arent familiar with the TLC Fence; the fence is finished, All types of wildlife can pass the fence as designed by DNR Biologist Pete Squibb,its built to state spec and passes inspection regularly. I have witnessed Deer and Bear and many of natures other critters cross over in the lowered wildlife openings and under this fence in countless places along its perimeter.The fence is a non wildlife issue but you continue to bring it up in many of your TLC related posts, so whats the point??? 

Anyhow if they did make TLC an enclosure and did buy all of the wildlife as you suggest you still wouldnt be happy. Lord knows the state could use the money. Maybe we will call it the Swambuck proposal.

To suggest that TLC claims to lay ownership to their wildlife is also a lot of BS. They do take great pride in what they are producing and much to the credit of alot of hard work. I will say that their Recent deer management study that has been taking place over the last five years has been a very posotive thing for the deer herd in the area and has inspired alot of great habitat work to be done in the surrounding area. They have been willing to share their findings and their management strategies with anyone who will listen and is interested in improving the habitat and the deer herd.Theres more habitat work being done now in club country than ever before. The Bear issue is just another piece of their wildlife management program along with grouse and other species. We as sportsmen should be supportive of studies and organizations of this type and be critical of those who just want to stir trouble.

TB Prevalence: As much as I would like to comment on what I know about that, its not my place or my study to comment on, but there will likely be a 5 yr study report published at the conclusion of this year.
But I will say that its not what your comments would suggest:idea::yikes::evil:

Dont really care much for the polotics involved in all of this and hope that the NRC and DNRE do their due dilligence and conduct their own research ,but I dont like seeing an organization get beat up if not justified.

Have a good day


----------

